# 6-8in superatv rzr



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Rzr in our group we done recently


----------



## Heftysmurf (Mar 22, 2013)

Very nice....what lift?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

He said 6-8" SuperATV....


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Fatboyz customz crew


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Lookin good!


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks. Still waiting to test it out. Done all that to it and parked it in shop hasn't even been on a ride yet.

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

NICE!!!


----------

